

Ask HN: You're building a new house. What tech features would you want in it? - mannylee1

For example... closet with a server rack, automated locks on all doors, etc...
======
davismwfl
Depends on the square footage of the house but in general.

I'd want a single closet/small room where I could put all the equipment for
the media/entertainment, cable boxes etc. Then use IR extenders or better yet,
one of those wireless remote control systems.

I'd do speakers in the ceilings/walls of most every room/area with zones and
volume controls in them. Depending on the square footage, you may need
multiple receivers to make it work nicely where everyone can listen to
different tunes. Also, outdoor tunes have to be available too.

Wire the house for both wired network and of course wifi. Depending on budget
and size of the house, fiber would be nice for at least interconnecting
sections of the house.

Along the idea of the wireless remote system, turn an iPad into the house
controller. Make life as easy as possible, something you could hand to your
grand/parents and they would be able to push buttons and make it work. I have
seen systems like this and drool at how nice it is, and it isn't like it is
crazy expensive. No more 4 remotes or a "single" remote that works 95% of the
way but takes a small training session to even turn on the TV.

------
lsiunsuex
I've thought about this often. I have the added experience that I've slowly
gutted and remodeled every room of my house for the last 4 years so I've
gotten an idea of what I want and don't want.

Network drops everywhere. Even in the ceilings of major rooms. 802.11N is
great, but nothing trumps Cat5E over fiber.

In wall (or ceiling) speakers. atleast 1 in every room, 1 in the 2nd floor
hallways. All with volume controls. All wired to a central network closet with
multiple Airport Express inputs so the wife scan stream 1 music to the bedroom
when shes dressing, and I can stream another station to the family room while
I'm waiting.

Network closet should span 2 floors with future pipes into the attic and into
the basement for new drops. Network closet is preferably close to the main
family room TV for major components. Switches, routers, firewalls (i was a sys
admin in a past life) can all go in here. Money willing, put network equipment
in 2nd floor closet, tv equipment in first floor closet.

------
sfrechtling
Do not underestimate the power of just simply wiring every room in the house
with cat6. Instead of planning for every eventuality, you can just extend your
house when you need to. Need a server rack - put it anywhere! Bought a new
smart tv - just connect it to the open port!

------
xauronx
Comprehensive security cameras outside

Integrated speakers (mostly in the bathroom, but through out the house and
independently controllable would be nice).

This one just came into my mind today, but having a weather proof mic outside
would be amazing, especially in conjunction with the built in speakers. I
would love to have a natural rain/thunderstorm/birds played throughout my
house (echoed from outside). Sure, windows are great but how often can you
actually have them open.

------
vientspam
Not really techy but, inspired by
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-iFJ3ncIDo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-iFJ3ncIDo),
I've always thought it would be interesting to suspend beds, tables and
storage to the ceiling and then have a (rope+pullyy) system to only put the
furniture in a room that you are actually using; freeing up the other space to
walk/work/lie down. Plus it's probably real easy to keep clean.

------
dalke
Why not look to the Passivhaus standards to improve energy efficiency and
reduce the house's environmental impact? Then the house would _be_ a tech
feature.

------
Peroni
A tablet in each major room with a customisable UI that controls the following
in each room:

* Lighting

* Heating

* Locks (windows & doors)

* TV

* Music

The one other primary feature I would want is an instant facetime type setup
between each tablet so that you can communicate with others in the house
without having to shout or get up off my lazy arse.

------
sdegutis
A standing desk. That is all.

